# is	classe microphone ok to use for calibration?



## Q74 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a newbie here and have some stupid question to ask.

1.Can I use the mic which Classe had supplied along with my SSP60 to calibrate with rew?
2.I have never done or encountered any measuring hardwares and softwares used to calibrate room acoustic (beside the auto calibration that Classe ssp60 has offered) so would I be better off with something like anti mode 2.0 or a newest up to date pro (have to save money first)?
3. If I am deciding it is time to hand on experience, what is the most simple and cost affective way ( hardwares, softwares and skills)?

I have read and gather all the info that I have found in this forum and I believe along with your experience that I could accomplete this task someday. 

Thanks,


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Q74 said:


> 1.Can I use the mic which Classe had supplied along with my SSP60 to calibrate with rew?


Possibly but you would be lacking a calibration correction.



> 2.I have never done or encountered any measuring hardwares and softwares used to calibrate room acoustic (beside the auto calibration that Classe ssp60 has offered) so would I be better off with something like anti mode 2.0 or a newest up to date pro (have to save money first)?


AntiMode 2.0 is 2 channel and very flexible (review in Stereophile to appear in November). You could begin by using it as an autoEQ and, if you choose, use it as a PEQ w or w/o REW. I do not know what you mean by "a newest up to date pro."



> 3. If I am deciding it is time to hand on experience, what is the most simple and cost affective way ( hardwares, softwares and skills)?


Hard to say without knowing what you have to work with, what your problems are and what you hope to achieve.


----------



## Q74 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Kal,

I just move to new place and my new listening/living room is less than ideal. One side is big glass window, the other side is 12' open wall to my dinning room. Behind me, half of the wall is a stair case to my second floor. I tried to treat the front wall ( behind my stereo and TV) as much as possible with 703 panels and put some temporary panels along the window to off set the different between the 2 side wall. I also put one big 703 behind my primary listening position. The result is not bad but due to my listenning room is also my living room so cannot go crazy with passive treatmen
Right now, my system sound ok but I would like to fine tune my sub more (I suspected it is very messy at 20-100hz). and find some way to evenly balance the sound between left and right.
So, I am thinking maybe active room correction is more affective in my case. But before anything can be done, I guess, I have to measure my room acoustic to know for sure what I am dealing with. 
Fyi, ”up to date pro..” Is newest proccesor with all the belt and whistle.
My system:
Classe ssp60
Bat vk31se
Bat vk6200
Oppo 83se Nuforce edition
Salk sound Soundscape 8 front and center
Def tech BPVX
Monster AVS2000 and 5100 sig series
Rythmik 15hp se


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you are on the right track. Get a copy of REW and see what you find about the room and what the issues are before investing in more hardware.


----------

